# Riding on footpaths



## Nudibranch (16 July 2008)

It's not allowed, is it?

I mean, for the last 20 years I've always been careful to check my route and make sure I am using a bridlway or whatever. Then last night I was walking the dog and my "favourite" new livery came charging along the footpath. I'm not entirely sure why - it's grossly overgrown and leads directly to a steep cliff down to the river. And there are lots of good places for riding all over. Anyway I didn't say anything, but I am right in thinking you shouldn't be riding on a public footpath aren't I?

At least she was wearing a hat this time.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (16 July 2008)

Many people think that there is no diference betwen Footpaths &amp; Bridleways but there is. People can travel on either, horses can only legally travel on bridleways. Over the years many old bridleways have been reclassified as footpaths through lack of use. Anyway, you are right, your 'favourite livery' was in the wrong.


----------



## OWLIE185 (16 July 2008)

A public footpath may only be used by walkers.

A bridleway may be used by horse riders.

However if there is evidence that a public footpath was used for horse riders for more than 14 years then it is possible to ask for a modification order to have it's status changed to that of a bridleway.


----------



## hellybelly6 (16 July 2008)

I know that on a road, it is illegal to ride on a pavement for any reason.  

My fave hack involves a hack along a road with parked cars and drivers who are not horse friendly.  For safety, I would ride past the parked cars on the pavement ensuring there werent any people using it first.

Somebody who had nothing better to do made a complaint about me and I thought I was being responsible.  I checked with the BHS and I was in the wrong, despite being on the pavement being the safest option.


----------



## Silverspring (16 July 2008)

It's the people who travel along public footpaths at speed that bother me.  If you're not supposed to be there then at least show some courtesy!  Many people are very scared of horses and if you ride on 'people land' then you really need to be willing to move out their way and give lots of space.

I ride along pavements where it is safer than going on the road but if I met someone I would move out their way and tell them it was safe to pass and my horse wouldn't do anything, it's just nice to put people's minds at ease.


----------



## Nudibranch (16 July 2008)

Have ridden on the odd pavement myself, on busier roads, but certainly would move out of the way for pedestrians!


----------



## hellybelly6 (16 July 2008)

I always walked along the pavements, bearing in mind that not everybody likes horses and moved out of the way when necessary and explaining that my horse was friendly at the same time.

It wasnt as I trotted fast along the pavement scattering pedestrians and children as I went.


----------



## YorksG (16 July 2008)

It is my understanding that legally you cannot ride on footpaths, but you can lead a horse. Agree that many bridleways were downgraded in the 70's when the diffinitive map was made, this can be overturned by the planning committee if there is evidence that the path has been ridden for 14 years or more.


----------



## Donkeymad (16 July 2008)

Legally, no, it is not permiitted to to take horses along footpaths or pavements. Doesn't seem to stop many though, I admit to having led donkeys along pavements 
	
	
		
		
	


	




, but ALWAYS moving off for other legitimate users


----------



## zoeshiloh (16 July 2008)

Funnily enough we looked into this in some detail, and actually got clarification from the council on the matter, as we have lots of footpaths across the farm, and it seems silly that I could ride the field next to the footpath, but not on the footpath, lol.

Anyway, the ACTUAL law is this - if the horse rider has the landowners permission, they may ride on a footpath. HOWEVER it is then up to the landowner to maintain and ensure that footpath is suitable for walkers, ie, not knee deep in mud etc. If any collisions occur, the landowner is liable.

Stallions and Bulls may be led along footpaths without the landowners permission - footpaths were originally there to move stallions and bulls between farms, and this law still stands.


----------

